# BSOD Memory Management



## chiwawa1183 (Dec 12, 2011)

I have been experiencing several blue screen of death regarding memory management. What should I do?

Does restoring abck to default helps?

I'm using Laptop Windows 7, HP.


----------



## user22 (Dec 11, 2011)

Download *BLUESCREENVIEW* and install and run it to read the dump files created by windows.
Double click on BlueScreenView.exe file to run the program.
When scanning is done, go Edit>Select All.
Go File>Save Selected Items, and save the report as BSOD.txt.
Open BSOD.txt in Notepad, copy all content, and paste it into your next reply.

Would you please tell me which antivirus applications you have had previously on this machine any and all.The reason I ask is because some like to hang around after you uninstall via add remove programs and require the use of removal tools.

What kind of computer do you have exactly??Example Compaq presario c700

Download *CCLEANER*

Just DONT us the registry cleaner function of CCleaner unless you know what you are deleting exactly!!

Then open ccleaner hit the tools button then startup second one down below uninstall then in the bottom right hand corner of ccleaner hit save to text file.Save it to your desktop and post the startup.txt here in your next reply.

Hit the start button in lower left hand corner. Then in the run box type msconfig, then hit the services tab then put a check mark in hide microsoft services what is listed there,after hiding microsoft services?Please post back to us in a vertical list.

Please download *MINITOOLBOX* When the box opens click save file, save it to the desktop and run it.

Checkmark the following boxes:

Flush Dns
List Installed Programs
List Users, Partitions and Memory size
Click Go and post the result.

Run sfc /scannow also run chkdsk /r Links explaining below.

*chkdsk /r*

*sfc /scannow*

PLEASE READ CAREFULLY AND POST ALL INFORMATION REQUESTED!! 

I want to make one thing very clear DO NOT use the registry cleaner function of ccleaner!!


----------



## chiwawa1183 (Dec 12, 2011)

==================================================
Dump File : 121211-30404-01.dmp
Crash Time : 12/12/2011 9:27:02 AM
Bug Check String : MEMORY_MANAGEMENT
Bug Check Code : 0x0000001a
Parameter 1 : 00000000`00005003
Parameter 2 : fffff700`01080000
Parameter 3 : 00000000`00002156
Parameter 4 : 00002158`008442ac
Caused By Driver : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+7cc40
File Description : NT Kernel & System
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company : Microsoft Corporation
File Version : 6.1.7601.17640 (win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506)
Processor : x64
Crash Address : ntoskrnl.exe+7cc40
Stack Address 1 : 
Stack Address 2 : 
Stack Address 3 : 
Computer Name : 
Full Path : C:\Windows\Minidump\121211-30404-01.dmp
Processors Count : 8
Major Version : 15
Minor Version : 7601
Dump File Size : 262,144
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File : 121011-22464-01.dmp
Crash Time : 10/12/2011 7:54:24 PM
Bug Check String : MEMORY_MANAGEMENT
Bug Check Code : 0x0000001a
Parameter 1 : 00000000`00003452
Parameter 2 : 00000000`13cc9000
Parameter 3 : fffff700`010aed38
Parameter 4 : 51600001`1f849424
Caused By Driver : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+7cc40
File Description : NT Kernel & System
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company : Microsoft Corporation
File Version : 6.1.7601.17640 (win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506)
Processor : x64
Crash Address : ntoskrnl.exe+7cc40
Stack Address 1 : 
Stack Address 2 : 
Stack Address 3 : 
Computer Name : 
Full Path : C:\Windows\Minidump\121011-22464-01.dmp
Processors Count : 8
Major Version : 15
Minor Version : 7601
Dump File Size : 266,288
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File : 121011-30295-01.dmp
Crash Time : 10/12/2011 7:33:29 PM
Bug Check String : PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA
Bug Check Code : 0x00000050
Parameter 1 : fffff800`025db74f
Parameter 2 : 00000000`00000008
Parameter 3 : fffff800`025db74f
Parameter 4 : 00000000`00000000
Caused By Driver : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+7cc40
File Description : NT Kernel & System
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company : Microsoft Corporation
File Version : 6.1.7601.17640 (win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506)
Processor : x64
Crash Address : ntoskrnl.exe+7cc40
Stack Address 1 : 
Stack Address 2 : 
Stack Address 3 : 
Computer Name : 
Full Path : C:\Windows\Minidump\121011-30295-01.dmp
Processors Count : 8
Major Version : 15
Minor Version : 7601
Dump File Size : 262,144
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File : 121011-24008-01.dmp
Crash Time : 10/12/2011 7:09:37 PM
Bug Check String : SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION
Bug Check Code : 0x0000003b
Parameter 1 : 00000000`c0000005
Parameter 2 : fffff800`0318409c
Parameter 3 : fffff880`0ee74fe0
Parameter 4 : 00000000`00000000
Caused By Driver : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+7cc40
File Description : NT Kernel & System
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company : Microsoft Corporation
File Version : 6.1.7601.17640 (win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506)
Processor : x64
Crash Address : ntoskrnl.exe+7cc40
Stack Address 1 : 
Stack Address 2 : 
Stack Address 3 : 
Computer Name : 
Full Path : C:\Windows\Minidump\121011-24008-01.dmp
Processors Count : 8
Major Version : 15
Minor Version : 7601
Dump File Size : 266,288
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File : 121011-71604-01.dmp
Crash Time : 10/12/2011 4:21:46 PM
Bug Check String : SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION
Bug Check Code : 0x0000003b
Parameter 1 : 00000000`c0000005
Parameter 2 : fffff960`007b4473
Parameter 3 : fffff880`025f9690
Parameter 4 : 00000000`00000000
Caused By Driver : cdd.dll
Caused By Address : cdd.dll+4473
File Description : 
Product Name : 
Company : 
File Version : 
Processor : x64
Crash Address : ntoskrnl.exe+7cc40
Stack Address 1 : 
Stack Address 2 : 
Stack Address 3 : 
Computer Name : 
Full Path : C:\Windows\Minidump\121011-71604-01.dmp
Processors Count : 8
Major Version : 15
Minor Version : 7601
Dump File Size : 268,072
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File : 121011-20202-01.dmp
Crash Time : 10/12/2011 1:22:16 PM
Bug Check String : KMODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED
Bug Check Code : 0x0000001e
Parameter 1 : ffffffff`c0000005
Parameter 2 : fffff800`0139fe6e
Parameter 3 : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 4 : ffffffff`ffffffff
Caused By Driver : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+7cc40
File Description : NT Kernel & System
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company : Microsoft Corporation
File Version : 6.1.7601.17640 (win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506)
Processor : x64
Crash Address : ntoskrnl.exe+7cc40
Stack Address 1 : 
Stack Address 2 : 
Stack Address 3 : 
Computer Name : 
Full Path : C:\Windows\Minidump\121011-20202-01.dmp
Processors Count : 8
Major Version : 15
Minor Version : 7601
Dump File Size : 262,144
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File : 121011-36535-01.dmp
Crash Time : 10/12/2011 12:03:42 PM
Bug Check String : SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION
Bug Check Code : 0x0000003b
Parameter 1 : 00000000`c0000005
Parameter 2 : fffff800`02f8545f
Parameter 3 : fffff880`0e983da0
Parameter 4 : 00000000`00000000
Caused By Driver : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+7cc40
File Description : NT Kernel & System
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company : Microsoft Corporation
File Version : 6.1.7601.17640 (win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506)
Processor : x64
Crash Address : ntoskrnl.exe+7cc40
Stack Address 1 : 
Stack Address 2 : 
Stack Address 3 : 
Computer Name : 
Full Path : C:\Windows\Minidump\121011-36535-01.dmp
Processors Count : 8
Major Version : 15
Minor Version : 7601
Dump File Size : 266,288
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File : 120611-31652-01.dmp
Crash Time : 6/12/2011 8:46:22 AM
Bug Check String : DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
Bug Check Code : 0x000000d1
Parameter 1 : fffffa80`4f3e7c0c
Parameter 2 : 00000000`00000002
Parameter 3 : 00000000`00000001
Parameter 4 : fffff880`05bb046a
Caused By Driver : igdpmd64.sys
Caused By Address : igdpmd64.sys+36646a
File Description : 
Product Name : 
Company : 
File Version : 
Processor : x64
Crash Address : ntoskrnl.exe+7cc40
Stack Address 1 : 
Stack Address 2 : 
Stack Address 3 : 
Computer Name : 
Full Path : C:\Windows\Minidump\120611-31652-01.dmp
Processors Count : 8
Major Version : 15
Minor Version : 7601
Dump File Size : 266,288
==================================================

I'm currently using trendmicro, my first and only antivirus. NO previous antivirus software.

Yes HKCU:Run msnmsgr "C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
Yes HKCU:Run Sidebar C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe /autoRun
Yes HKCU:Run Skype "C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe" /nosplash /minimized
Yes HKCU:Run Google Update "C:\Users\Kee Wah\AppData\Local\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe" /c
Yes HKLM:Run IAStorIcon C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorIcon.exe
Yes HKLM:Run StartCCC "C:\Program Files (x86)\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLIStart.exe" MSRun
Yes HKLM:Run NUSB3MON "C:\Program Files (x86)\Renesas Electronics\USB 3.0 Host Controller Driver\Application\nusb3mon.exe"
Yes HKLM:Run HPConnectionManager C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Connection Manager\HPCMDelayStart.exe
Yes HKLM:Run SunJavaUpdateSched "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe"
Yes HKLM:Run Adobe ARM "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
Yes HKLM:Run QuickTime Task "C:\Program Files (x86)\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
Yes HKLM:Run APSDaemon "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\APSDaemon.exe"
Yes HKLM:Run HP Quick Launch C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch\HPMSGSVC.exe
Yes HKLM:Run HPOSD C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP On Screen Display\HPOSD.exe
Yes HKLM:Run RemoteControl10 "C:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\PowerDVD10\PDVD10Serv.exe"
Yes HKLM:Run BDRegion C:\Program Files (x86)\Cyberlink\Shared files\brs.exe
Yes HKLM:Run iTunesHelper "C:\Program Files (x86)\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
Yes HKLM:Run SynTPEnh %ProgramFiles%\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
Yes HKLM:Run Trend Micro Titanium C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Titanium\UIFramework\uiWinMgr.exe -set Silent "1" SplashURL ""
Yes HKLM:Run Trend Micro Client Framework 
Yes HKLM:Run SysTrayApp C:\Program Files\IDT\WDM\sttray64.exe
Yes HKLM:Run IntelPAN "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intel\WirelessCommon\iFrmewrk.exe" /tf Intel PAN Tray
Yes HKLM:Run BTMTrayAgent rundll32.exe "C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Bluetooth\btmshell.dll",TrayApp
Yes HKLM:Run IgfxTray C:\Windows\system32\igfxtray.exe
Yes HKLM:Run HotKeysCmds C:\Windows\system32\hkcmd.exe
Yes HKLM:Run Persistence C:\Windows\system32\igfxpers.exe
Yes IE Extension Blog This C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
Yes IE Extension Send to OneNote C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll
Yes IE Extension OneNote Linked Notes C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIELinkedNotes.dll
Yes IE Extension Add to Evernote 4 
Yes IE Helper Adobe PDF Link Helper C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
No IE Helper TmIEPlugInBHO Class C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\AMSP\Module\20004\1.5.1504\6.6.1088\TmIEPlg32.dll
Yes IE Helper TrueSuite Website Log On C:\Program Files (x86)\HP SimplePass 2011\IEBHO.dll
Yes IE Helper Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
No IE Helper Office Document Cache Handler C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office14\URLREDIR.DLL
No IE Helper TmBpIeBHO Class C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\AMSP\Module\20002\6.6.1010\6.6.1010\TmBpIe32.dll
Yes IE Helper Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
Yes Startup User Dropbox.lnk C:\Users\Kee Wah\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox\bin\Dropbox.exe
Yes Startup User OneNote 2010 Screen Clipper and Launcher.lnk C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONENOTEM.EXE

MiniToolBox by Farbar 
Ran by Kee Wah (administrator) on 12-12-2011 at 10:45:38
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium Service Pack 1 (X64)

***************************************************************************

========================= Flush DNS: ===================================

Windows IP Configuration

Successfully flushed the DNS Resolver Cache.

=========================== Installed Programs ============================

??????? Windows Live Mesh ActiveX ??(????) (Version: 15.4.5722.2)
Adobe AIR (Version: 2.7.0.19530)
Adobe Flash Player 10 ActiveX (Version: 10.3.183.7)
Adobe Flash Player 11 Plugin (Version: 11.1.102.55)
Adobe Reader X (10.1.1) (Version: 10.1.1)
Adobe Shockwave Player 11.6 (Version: 11.6.3.633)
Agatha Christie - Peril at End House (Version: 2.2.0.95)
Apple Application Support (Version: 2.1.5)
Apple Mobile Device Support (Version: 4.0.0.97)
Apple Software Update (Version: 2.1.3.127)
ATI Catalyst Install Manager (Version: 3.0.816.0)
AuthenTec TrueAPI (Version: 1.2.1.33)
Bejeweled 2 Deluxe (Version: 2.2.0.95)
Bejeweled 3 (Version: 2.2.0.95)
Blackhawk Striker 2 (Version: 2.2.0.95)
Blasterball 3 (Version: 2.2.0.95)
Bonjour (Version: 3.0.0.10)
Bounce Symphony (Version: 2.2.0.95)
Build-a-lot 2 (Version: 2.2.0.95)
Cake Mania (Version: 2.2.0.95)
Catalyst Control Center - Branding (Version: 1.00.0000)
Catalyst Control Center (Version: 2011.0315.958.16016)
Catalyst Control Center Graphics Previews Common (Version: 2011.0315.958.16016)
Catalyst Control Center InstallProxy (Version: 2011.0315.958.16016)
Catalyst Control Center Localization All (Version: 2011.0315.958.16016)
Catalyst Control Center Profiles Mobile (Version: 2011.0315.958.16016)
ccc-utility64 (Version: 2011.0315.958.16016)
CCC Help Chinese Standard (Version: 2011.0315.0957.16016)
CCC Help Chinese Traditional (Version: 2011.0315.0957.16016)
CCC Help Czech (Version: 2011.0315.0957.16016)
CCC Help Danish (Version: 2011.0315.0957.16016)
CCC Help Dutch (Version: 2011.0315.0957.16016)
CCC Help English (Version: 2011.0315.0957.16016)
CCC Help Finnish (Version: 2011.0315.0957.16016)
CCC Help French (Version: 2011.0315.0957.16016)
CCC Help German (Version: 2011.0315.0957.16016)
CCC Help Greek (Version: 2011.0315.0957.16016)
CCC Help Hungarian (Version: 2011.0315.0957.16016)
CCC Help Italian (Version: 2011.0315.0957.16016)
CCC Help Japanese (Version: 2011.0315.0957.16016)
CCC Help Korean (Version: 2011.0315.0957.16016)
CCC Help Norwegian (Version: 2011.0315.0957.16016)
CCC Help Polish (Version: 2011.0315.0957.16016)
CCC Help Portuguese (Version: 2011.0315.0957.16016)
CCC Help Russian (Version: 2011.0315.0957.16016)
CCC Help Spanish (Version: 2011.0315.0957.16016)
CCC Help Swedish (Version: 2011.0315.0957.16016)
CCC Help Thai (Version: 2011.0315.0957.16016)
CCC Help Turkish (Version: 2011.0315.0957.16016)
CCleaner (Version: 3.13)
Chuzzle Deluxe (Version: 2.2.0.95)
CyberLink PowerDVD (Version: 10.0.3.3222)
CyberLink YouCam (Version: 3.5.1.3908)
D3DX10 (Version: 15.4.2368.0902)
Definition update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB982726) 32-Bit Edition
Diner Dash 2 Restaurant Rescue (Version: 2.2.0.95)
Dora's World Adventure (Version: 2.2.0.95)
DriverFinder (Version: 2.1.0)
Energy Star Digital Logo (Version: 1.0.1)
ESU for Microsoft Windows 7 (Version: 1.0.0)
ESU for Microsoft Windows 7 (Version: 1.1.2)
Evernote v. 4.2.2 (Version: 4.2.2.3979)
Farm Frenzy (Version: 2.2.0.95)
FATE - The Traitor Soul (Version: 2.2.0.95)
Final Drive Nitro (Version: 2.2.0.95)
Free Video Downloader version 1.0.1 (Version: 1.0.1)
Hewlett-Packard ACLM.NET v1.1.1.0 (Version: 1.00.0000)
HP 3D DriveGuard (Version: 4.1.5.1)
HP Auto (Version: 1.0.12935.3667)
HP Client Services (Version: 1.1.12938.3539)
HP Connection Manager (Version: 4.0.45.1)
HP Customer Experience Enhancements (Version: 6.0.1.7)
HP Documentation (Version: 1.1.0.0)
HP Games (Version: 1.0.2.4)
HP On Screen Display (Version: 1.3.5)
HP Power Manager (Version: 1.2.3)
HP Quick Launch (Version: 2.3.6)
HP Setup (Version: 8.6.4530.3651)
HP Setup Manager (Version: 1.1.13231.3673)
HP SimplePass 2011 (Version: 5.1.0.495)
HP Software Framework (Version: 4.0.112.1)
HP Support Assistant (Version: 6.0.5.4)
IDT Audio (Version: 1.0.6329.0)
Intel PROSet Wireless
Intel(R) Display Audio Driver (Version: 6.14.00.3074)
Intel(R) Management Engine Components (Version: 7.0.0.1144)
Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Software for Bluetooth(R) Technology (Version: 1.2.1.0608)
Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless WiFi Software (Version: 14.2.0000)
Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology (Version: 10.1.2.1004)
Intel(R) Wireless Display
Intel(R) Wireless Display (Version: 2.0.30.0)
iTunes (Version: 10.5.1.42)
Java Auto Updater (Version: 2.0.5.1)
Java(TM) 6 Update 24 (64-bit) (Version: 6.0.240)
Java(TM) 6 Update 24 (Version: 6.0.240)
Java(TM) 6 Update 26 (Version: 6.0.260)
Juniper Networks Network Connect 6.5.0 (Version: 6.5.0.16339)
Juniper Networks Setup Client Activex Control (Version: 2.1.1.1)
Junk Mail filter update (Version: 15.4.3502.0922)
Mah Jong Medley (Version: 2.2.0.95)
Mesh Runtime (Version: 15.4.5722.2)
Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (Version: 4.0.30319)
Microsoft Application Error Reporting (Version: 12.0.6015.5000)
Microsoft Office 2010 (Version: 14.0.4763.1000)
Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
Microsoft Office Access MUI (English) 2010 (Version: 14.0.6029.1000)
Microsoft Office Access Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2010 (Version: 14.0.6029.1000)
Microsoft Office Excel MUI (English) 2010 (Version: 14.0.6029.1000)
Microsoft Office Home and Student 2010 (Version: 14.0.6029.1000)
Microsoft Office Office 64-bit Components 2010 (Version: 14.0.6029.1000)
Microsoft Office OneNote MUI (English) 2010 (Version: 14.0.6029.1000)
Microsoft Office Outlook MUI (English) 2010 (Version: 14.0.6029.1000)
Microsoft Office PowerPoint MUI (English) 2010 (Version: 14.0.6029.1000)
Microsoft Office Proof (English) 2010 (Version: 14.0.6029.1000)
Microsoft Office Proof (French) 2010 (Version: 14.0.6029.1000)
Microsoft Office Proof (Spanish) 2010 (Version: 14.0.6029.1000)
Microsoft Office Proofing (English) 2010 (Version: 14.0.6029.1000)
Microsoft Office Publisher MUI (English) 2010 (Version: 14.0.6029.1000)
Microsoft Office Shared 64-bit MUI (English) 2010 (Version: 14.0.6029.1000)
Microsoft Office Shared 64-bit Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2010 (Version: 14.0.6029.1000)
Microsoft Office Shared MUI (English) 2010 (Version: 14.0.6029.1000)
Microsoft Office Shared Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2010 (Version: 14.0.6029.1000)
Microsoft Office Single Image 2010 (Version: 14.0.6029.1000)
Microsoft Office Word MUI (English) 2010 (Version: 14.0.6029.1000)
Microsoft SQL Server 2005 Compact Edition [ENU] (Version: 3.1.0000)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable (Version: 8.0.56336)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable (Version: 8.0.59193)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable (Version: 8.0.61001)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable (x64) (Version: 8.0.59192)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable (x64) (Version: 8.0.61000)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x64 9.0.30729.17 (Version: 9.0.30729)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x64 9.0.30729.4148 (Version: 9.0.30729.4148)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x64 9.0.30729.6161 (Version: 9.0.30729.6161)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.17 (Version: 9.0.30729)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.4148 (Version: 9.0.30729.4148)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.6161 (Version: 9.0.30729.6161)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 x64 Redistributable - 10.0.30319 (Version: 10.0.30319)
Mozilla Firefox 8.0.1 (x86 en-US) (Version: 8.0.1)
MSVCRT (Version: 15.4.2862.0708)
MSVCRT_amd64 (Version: 15.4.2862.0708)
Mystery P.I. - Stolen in San Francisco (Version: 2.2.0.95)
Namco All-Stars PAC-MAN (Version: 2.2.0.95)
NirSoft BlueScreenView
Penguins! (Version: 2.2.0.95)
Plants vs. Zombies - Game of the Year (Version: 2.2.0.95)
Poker Superstars III (Version: 2.2.0.95)
Polar Bowler (Version: 2.2.0.95)
Polar Golfer (Version: 2.2.0.95)
PX Profile Update (Version: 1.00.1.)
QuickTime (Version: 7.70.80.34)
Realtek Ethernet Controller Driver (Version: 7.41.216.2011)
Realtek PCIE Card Reader (Version: 6.1.7600.74)
Recovery Manager (Version: 2.0.0)
Renesas Electronics USB 3.0 Host Controller Driver (Version: 2.1.19.0)
Skype™ 5.1 (Version: 5.1.104)
Slingo Supreme (Version: 2.2.0.95)
swMSM (Version: 12.0.0.1)
Synaptics Pointing Device Driver (Version: 15.2.4.4)
Trend Micro Titanium Internet Security (Version: 3.1.1109)
Trend Micro™ Titanium™ Internet Security (Version: 3.00)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2468871) (Version: 1)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2533523) (Version: 1)
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2494150)
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2553065)
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2553181) 32-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2553310) 32-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2553455) 32-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2566458)
Update for Microsoft OneNote 2010 (KB2553290) 32-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Outlook 2010 (KB2553323) 32-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Outlook Social Connector (KB2583935)
Update Installer for WildTangent Games App
Validity WBF DDK (Version: 4.3.118.0)
Virtual Villagers 4 - The Tree of Life (Version: 2.2.0.95)
VMware View Client (Version: 4.6.0.366101)
WildTangent Games App (HP Games) (Version: 4.0.5.2)
Windows Live ??? (Version: 15.4.3502.0922)
Windows Live Communications Platform (Version: 15.4.3502.0922)
Windows Live Essentials (Version: 15.4.3502.0922)
Windows Live Essentials (Version: 15.4.3538.0513)
Windows Live ID Sign-in Assistant (Version: 7.250.4232.0)
Windows Live Installer (Version: 15.4.3502.0922)
Windows Live Language Selector (Version: 15.4.3538.0513)
Windows Live Mail (Version: 15.4.3502.0922)
Windows Live Mesh (Version: 15.4.3502.0922)
Windows Live Mesh ActiveX Control for Remote Connections (Version: 15.4.5722.2)
Windows Live Messenger (Version: 15.4.3502.0922)
Windows Live Messenger (Version: 15.4.3538.0513)
Windows Live MIME IFilter (Version: 15.4.3502.0922)
Windows Live Movie Maker (Version: 15.4.3502.0922)
Windows Live Photo Common (Version: 15.4.3502.0922)
Windows Live Photo Gallery (Version: 15.4.3502.0922)
Windows Live PIMT Platform (Version: 15.4.3508.1109)
Windows Live Remote Client (Version: 15.4.5722.2)
Windows Live Remote Client Resources (Version: 15.4.5722.2)
Windows Live Remote Service (Version: 15.4.5722.2)
Windows Live Remote Service Resources (Version: 15.4.5722.2)
Windows Live SOXE (Version: 15.4.3502.0922)
Windows Live SOXE Definitions (Version: 15.4.3502.0922)
Windows Live UX Platform (Version: 15.4.3502.0922)
Windows Live UX Platform Language Pack (Version: 15.4.3508.1109)
Windows Live Writer (Version: 15.4.3502.0922)
Windows Live Writer Resources (Version: 15.4.3502.0922)
Windows Media Player Firefox Plugin (Version: 1.0.0.8)
WinRAR 4.01 (64-bit) (Version: 4.01.0)
Zuma Deluxe (Version: 2.2.0.95)

========================= Memory info: ===================================

Percentage of memory in use: 30%
Total physical RAM: 8139.86 MB
Available physical RAM: 5685.08 MB
Total Pagefile: 16279.72 MB
Available Pagefile: 13280.94 MB
Total Virtual: 4095.88 MB
Available Virtual: 3977.93 MB

========================= Partitions: =====================================

1 Drive c: () (Fixed) (Total:683.18 GB) (Free:607.48 GB) NTFS
2 Drive d: (RECOVERY) (Fixed) (Total:15.16 GB) (Free:1.65 GB) NTFS
4 Drive f: (HP_TOOLS) (Fixed) (Total:0.1 GB) (Free:0.09 GB) FAT32

========================= Users: ========================================

User accounts for \\KEEWAH-HP

Administrator Guest Kee Wah

**** End of log ****


----------



## user22 (Dec 11, 2011)

Hit the start button in lower left hand corner. Then in the run box type msconfig, then hit the services tab then put a check mark in hide microsoft services what is listed there,after hiding microsoft services?Please post back to us in a vertical list.


----------



## user22 (Dec 11, 2011)

Open ccleaner and disable the entries below.

Yes HKCU:Run msnmsgr "C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
Yes HKCU:Run Skype "C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe" /nosplash /minimized
Yes HKCU:Run Google Update "C:\Users\Kee Wah\AppData\Local\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe" /c
Yes HKLM:Run IAStorIcon C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorIcon.exe
Yes HKLM:Run StartCCC "C:\Program Files (x86)\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLIStart.exe" MSRun
Yes HKLM:Run NUSB3MON "C:\Program Files (x86)\Renesas Electronics\USB 3.0 Host Controller Driver\Application\nusb3mon.exe"
Yes HKLM:Run HPConnectionManager C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Connection Manager\HPCMDelayStart.exe
Yes HKLM:Run SunJavaUpdateSched "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe"
Yes HKLM:Run Adobe ARM "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
Yes HKLM:Run QuickTime Task "C:\Program Files (x86)\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
Yes HKLM:Run APSDaemon "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\APSDaemon.exe"
Yes HKLM:Run HP Quick Launch C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch\HPMSGSVC.exe
Yes HKLM:Run HPOSD C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP On Screen Display\HPOSD.exe
Yes HKLM:Run RemoteControl10 "C:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\PowerDVD10\PDVD10Serv.exe"
Yes HKLM:Run BDRegion C:\Program Files (x86)\Cyberlink\Shared files\brs.exe
Yes HKLM:Run iTunesHelper "C:\Program Files (x86)\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
Yes HKLM:Run Trend Micro Titanium C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Titanium\UIFramework\uiWinMgr.exe -set Silent "1" SplashURL ""
Yes HKLM:Run Trend Micro Client Framework 
Yes HKLM:Run SysTrayApp C:\Program Files\IDT\WDM\sttray64.exe
Yes HKLM:Run BTMTrayAgent rundll32.exe "C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Bluetooth\btmshell.dll",TrayApp
Yes HKLM:Run IgfxTray C:\Windows\system32\igfxtray.exe
Yes HKLM:Run HotKeysCmds C:\Windows\system32\hkcmd.exe
Yes HKLM:Run Persistence C:\Windows\system32\igfxpers.exe
Yes IE Extension Blog This C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
Yes IE Extension Send to OneNote C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll
Yes IE Extension OneNote Linked Notes C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIELinkedNotes.dll
Yes IE Extension Add to Evernote 4 
Yes IE Helper Adobe PDF Link Helper C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
Yes IE Helper TrueSuite Website Log On C:\Program Files (x86)\HP SimplePass 2011\IEBHO.dll
Yes IE Helper Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
Yes IE Helper Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
Yes Startup User Dropbox.lnk C:\Users\Kee Wah\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox\bin\Dropbox.exe
Yes Startup User OneNote 2010 Screen Clipper and Launcher.lnk C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONENOTEM.EXE

Uninstall the programs listed below.
Java(TM) 6 Update 24 (64-bit) (Version: 6.0.240)
Java(TM) 6 Update 24 (Version: 6.0.240)
Java(TM) 6 Update 26 (Version: 6.0.260)

Get a fresh copy of java here.
http://java.com/en/

Then Please download TFC by Old Timer and save it to your desktop.
http://oldtimer.geekstogo.com/TFC.exe
Save any unsaved work. TFC will close ALL open programs including your browser!
right-click Run as Admin on TFC.exe to run it.If tfc doesnt prompt a reboot then do so manually.

Download *Driver Max* It is free all you need to do is register.You get two free driver downloads per day.I use this program very often it has yet to fail me.Update your chipset driver and your graphics card driver.With driver max.


----------



## user22 (Dec 11, 2011)

Post #5 There you go. ?????

Hit the start button in lower left hand corner. Then in the run box type msconfig, then hit the services tab then put a check mark in hide microsoft services what is listed there,after hiding microsoft services?Please post back to us in a vertical list.


----------



## chiwawa1183 (Dec 12, 2011)

its a long list. Is it really necessary?


----------



## chiwawa1183 (Dec 12, 2011)

all my drivers are updated. I've checked them already


----------



## user22 (Dec 11, 2011)

Ok please check with driver max and complete my other instrcutions.


----------



## user22 (Dec 11, 2011)

"Its a long list. Is it really necessary?" YES!!
I only need the services listed after disabling microsoft services.

Also your blue screen crash dump is telling me the cause is the display driver.
How did you check if the drivers are up to date?If you went through windows,not good.Windows will tell you a driver from 1930 is good as long as it is functioning.


----------



## chiwawa1183 (Dec 12, 2011)

i downloaded the driver files from drivermax, but they didnt run by themselves, neither did they appear in drivermax install list


----------



## user22 (Dec 11, 2011)

You need to select open with driver max and what about the other instructions.


----------



## chiwawa1183 (Dec 12, 2011)

I tried opening with driver max, but still unable to open


----------



## user22 (Dec 11, 2011)

Ok can you complete the rest of my instructions .Then Download *THIS* program and post the log it creates.


----------



## user22 (Dec 11, 2011)

Did you select open with driver max when you first downloaded them?If not then look in your downloads and see if they are there.


----------



## chiwawa1183 (Dec 12, 2011)

Device Information Listing for Kee [email protected] - 12/12/2011 12:01:56 PM

Radeon (TM) HD 6770M 
Chip: ATI Technologies 
Detail
PnpID
VEN_1002&DEV_6740&SUBSYS_1657103C&REV_00
Vendor
ATI Technologies Inc.
Device
Radeon (TM) HD 6770M 
Chip Vendor
 ATI Technologies
Chip

Renesas Electronics USB 3.0 Host Controller
Chip: NEC Electronics Hong Kong 
Detail
PnpID
VEN_1033&DEV_0194&SUBSYS_1657103C&REV_04
Vendor
Renesas Electronics
Device
Renesas Electronics USB 3.0 Host Controller
Chip Vendor
NEC Electronics Hong Kong
Chip

Realtek PCIE CardReader
Chip: Realtek Semiconductor 
Detail
PnpID
VEN_10EC&DEV_5209&SUBSYS_1657103C&REV_01
Vendor
Realtek Semiconduct Corp.
Device
Realtek PCIE CardReader
Chip Vendor
Realtek Semiconductor
Chip

Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Chip: Realtek Semiconductor RTL8168/8111 PCIe Gigabit Ethernet Adapter
Detail
PnpID
VEN_10EC&DEV_8168&SUBSYS_1657103C&REV_06
Vendor
Realtek
Device
Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Chip Vendor
Realtek Semiconductor
Chip
RTL8168/8111 PCIe Gigabit Ethernet Adapter
Intel(R) Centrino(R) Wireless-N 1030
Chip: Intel 
Detail
PnpID
VEN_8086&DEV_008B&SUBSYS_53158086&REV_34
Vendor
Intel Corporation
Device
Intel(R) Centrino(R) Wireless-N 1030
Chip Vendor
Intel
Chip

2nd generation Intel(R) Core(TM) processor family PCI Express Controller - 0101
Chip: Intel 
Detail
PnpID
VEN_8086&DEV_0101&SUBSYS_1657103C&REV_09
Vendor
Intel
Device
2nd generation Intel(R) Core(TM) processor family PCI Express Controller - 0101
Chip Vendor
Intel
Chip

2nd generation Intel(R) Core(TM) processor family DRAM Controller - 0104
Chip: Intel 
Detail
PnpID
VEN_8086&DEV_0104&SUBSYS_1657103C&REV_09
Vendor
Intel
Device
2nd generation Intel(R) Core(TM) processor family DRAM Controller - 0104
Chip Vendor
Intel
Chip

Mobile Intel(R) HD Graphics
Chip: Intel 
Detail
PnpID
VEN_8086&DEV_0116&SUBSYS_1657103C&REV_09
Vendor
ATI Technologies Inc.
Device
Mobile Intel(R) HD Graphics
Chip Vendor
Intel
Chip

Intel(R) Mobile Express Chipset SATA AHCI Controller
Chip: Intel 
Detail
PnpID
VEN_8086&DEV_1C03&SUBSYS_1657103C&REV_05
Vendor
Intel
Device
Intel(R) Mobile Express Chipset SATA AHCI Controller
Chip Vendor
Intel
Chip

Intel(R) 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 - 1C10
Chip: Intel 
Detail
PnpID
VEN_8086&DEV_1C10&SUBSYS_1657103C&REV_B5
Vendor
Intel
Device
Intel(R) 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 - 1C10
Chip Vendor
Intel
Chip

Intel(R) 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 2 - 1C12
Chip: Intel 
Detail
PnpID
VEN_8086&DEV_1C12&SUBSYS_1657103C&REV_B5
Vendor
Intel
Device
Intel(R) 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 2 - 1C12
Chip Vendor
Intel
Chip

Intel(R) 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 3 - 1C14
Chip: Intel 
Detail
PnpID
VEN_8086&DEV_1C14&SUBSYS_1657103C&REV_B5
Vendor
Intel
Device
Intel(R) 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 3 - 1C14
Chip Vendor
Intel
Chip

Intel(R) 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 4 - 1C16
Chip: Intel 
Detail
PnpID
VEN_8086&DEV_1C16&SUBSYS_1657103C&REV_B5
Vendor
Intel
Device
Intel(R) 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 4 - 1C16
Chip Vendor
Intel
Chip

High Definition Audio Controller
Chip: Intel 
Detail
PnpID
VEN_8086&DEV_1C20&SUBSYS_1657103C&REV_05
Vendor
Microsoft
Device
High Definition Audio Controller
Chip Vendor
Intel
Chip

Intel(R) 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller - 1C22
Chip: Intel 
Detail
PnpID
VEN_8086&DEV_1C22&SUBSYS_1657103C&REV_05
Vendor
Intel
Device
Intel(R) 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller - 1C22
Chip Vendor
Intel
Chip

Intel(R) 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller - 1C26
Chip: Intel 
Detail
PnpID
VEN_8086&DEV_1C26&SUBSYS_1657103C&REV_05
Vendor
Intel
Device
Intel(R) 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller - 1C26
Chip Vendor
Intel
Chip

Intel(R) 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller - 1C2D
Chip: Intel 
Detail
PnpID
VEN_8086&DEV_1C2D&SUBSYS_1657103C&REV_05
Vendor
Intel
Device
Intel(R) 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller - 1C2D
Chip Vendor
Intel
Chip

Intel(R) Management Engine Interface
Chip: Intel 
Detail
PnpID
VEN_8086&DEV_1C3A&SUBSYS_1657103C&REV_04
Vendor
Intel
Device
Intel(R) Management Engine Interface
Chip Vendor
Intel
Chip

Intel(R) HM65 Express Chipset Family LPC Interface Controller - 1C49
Chip: Intel 
Detail
PnpID
VEN_8086&DEV_1C49&SUBSYS_1657103C&REV_05
Vendor
Intel
Device
Intel(R) HM65 Express Chipset Family LPC Interface Controller - 1C49
Chip Vendor
Intel
Chip

Hewlett-Packard PSC 1300 series
Vendor: Hewlett-Packard
PnpID: VID_03F0&PID_3B11
Device: PSC 1300 series
Hewlett-Packard PSC 1300 series
Vendor: Hewlett-Packard
PnpID: VID_03F0&PID_3B11&MI_00
Device: PSC 1300 series
Hewlett-Packard PSC 1300 series
Vendor: Hewlett-Packard
PnpID: VID_03F0&PID_3B11&MI_01
Device: PSC 1300 series
Hewlett-Packard PSC 1300 series
Vendor: Hewlett-Packard
PnpID: VID_03F0&PID_3B11&MI_02
Device: PSC 1300 series
Hewlett-Packard PSC 1300 series
Vendor: Hewlett-Packard
PnpID: VID_03F0&PID_3B11&MI_03
Device: PSC 1300 series
Logitech, Inc. M-UV69a/HP M-UV96 Optical Wheel Mouse
Vendor: Logitech, Inc.
PnpID: VID_046D&PID_C016
Device: M-UV69a/HP M-UV96 Optical Wheel Mouse
Cypress Semiconductor Corp. CY7C65640 USB-2.0 "TetraHub"
Vendor: Cypress Semiconductor Corp.
PnpID: VID_04B4&PID_6560
Device: CY7C65640 USB-2.0 "TetraHub"
Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd USB Device
Vendor: Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd
PnpID: VID_04F2&PID_B015
Device: USB Device
Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd USB Device
Vendor: Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd
PnpID: VID_04F2&PID_B015&MI_00
Device: USB Device
Alcor Micro Corp. USB Hub
Vendor: Alcor Micro Corp.
PnpID: VID_058F&PID_6254
Device: USB Hub
Apple, Inc. USB Device
Vendor: Apple, Inc.
PnpID: VID_05AC&PID_1281
Device: USB Device
Apple, Inc. iPhone 3GS
Vendor: Apple, Inc.
PnpID: VID_05AC&PID_1294
Device: iPhone 3GS
Apple, Inc. iPhone 3GS
Vendor: Apple, Inc.
PnpID: VID_05AC&PID_1294&MI_00
Device: iPhone 3GS
Genesys Logic, Inc. USB 2.0 SD/MMC/MS Flash Card Reader
Vendor: Genesys Logic, Inc.
PnpID: VID_05E3&PID_0723
Device: USB 2.0 SD/MMC/MS Flash Card Reader
SanDisk Corp. Cruzer Micro Flash Drive
Vendor: SanDisk Corp.
PnpID: VID_0781&PID_5151
Device: Cruzer Micro Flash Drive
Seagate RSS LLC USB Device
Vendor: Seagate RSS LLC
PnpID: VID_0BC2&PID_2100
Device: USB Device
DigitalPersona, Inc USB Device
Vendor: DigitalPersona, Inc
PnpID: VID_138A&PID_0018
Device: USB Device
Raritan Computer, Inc. USB Device
Vendor: Raritan Computer, Inc.
PnpID: VID_14DD&PID_1005
Device: USB Device
Acer, Inc USB Device
Vendor: Acer, Inc
PnpID: VID_5986&PID_02AC
Device: USB Device
Acer, Inc USB Device
Vendor: Acer, Inc
PnpID: VID_5986&PID_02AC&MI_00
Device: USB Device
Intel Corp. USB Device
Vendor: Intel Corp.
PnpID: VID_8086&PID_0189
Device: USB Device
Intel Corp. USB Device
Vendor: Intel Corp.
PnpID: VID_8087&PID_0024
Device: USB Device
Validity Sensors (WBF) (PID=0018)
Vendor: Validity Sensors, Inc.
PnpID: usb\vid_138a&pid_0018
Bluetooth Server
Vendor: Intel Corporation
PnpID: bthenum\{f0b2dd71-fb14-4e30-a62d-931874bf282f}
USB Root Hub
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: usb\root_hub20
Generic USB Hub
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: usb\class_09
USB Composite Device
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: usb\composite
Renesas Electronics USB 3.0 Root Hub
Vendor: Renesas Electronics
PnpID: nusb3\root_hub30
USB Mass Storage Device
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: usb\class_08&subclass_06&prot_50
Apple Mobile Device USB Driver
Vendor: Apple, Inc.
PnpID: usb\vid_05ac&pid_1294
VMware View Generic USB Device
Vendor: VMware, Inc.
PnpID: usb\vmwvusb
USB Printing Support
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: usb\class_07
HP PSC 1300 Series (DOT4USB)
Vendor: Hewlett-Packard
PnpID: usb\vid_03f0&pid_3b11&mi_02
Unknown Device
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: usb\unknown
Apple Recovery (iBoot) USB Driver
Vendor: Apple, Inc.
PnpID: usb\vid_05ac&pid_1281
CD-ROM Drive
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: gencdrom
ACPI x64-based PC
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: acpiapic
Disk drive
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: gendisk
IDE Channel
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: internal_ide_channel
Standard PS/2 Keyboard
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: *pnp0303
Intel(R) Display Audio
Vendor: Intel(R) Corporation
PnpID: hdaudio\func_01&ven_8086&dev_2805&subsys_80860101
IDT High Definition Audio CODEC
Vendor: IDT
PnpID: hdaudio\func_01&ven_111d&dev_7605&subsys_103c1657
Microsoft Streaming Clock Proxy
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: sw\{97ebaacc-95bd-11d0-a3ea-00a0c9223196}
Microsoft Streaming Quality Manager Proxy
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: sw\{ddf4358e-bb2c-11d0-a42f-00a0c9223196}
Microsoft Streaming Service Proxy
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: sw\{96e080c7-143c-11d1-b40f-00a0c9223196}
Microsoft Streaming Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: sw\{cfd669f1-9bc2-11d0-8299-0000f822fe8a}
Microsoft Trusted Audio Drivers
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: sw\{eec12db6-ad9c-4168-8658-b03daef417fe}
CyberLink WebCam Virtual Driver
Vendor: CyberLink
PnpID: clwvd
Generic PnP Monitor
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: *pnp09ff
Synaptics PS/2 Port TouchPad
Vendor: Synaptics
PnpID: *syn1e47
HID-compliant mouse
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: hid_device_system_mouse
WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: ms_sstpminiport
WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: ms_agilevpnminiport
WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: ms_l2tpminiport
WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: ms_pptpminiport
WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: ms_pppoeminiport
WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: ms_ndiswanipv6
WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: ms_ndiswanbh
Bluetooth Device (RFCOMM Protocol TDI)
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: bth\ms_rfcomm
WAN Miniport (IP)
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: ms_ndiswanip
Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: bth\ms_bthpan
RAS Async Adapter
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: sw\{eeab7790-c514-11d1-b42b-00805fc1270e}
Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: *isatap
Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: *teredo
Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: *6to4mp
Juniper Network Connect Virtual Adapter
Vendor: Juniper
PnpID: dsncadpt
Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: {5d624f94-8850-40c3-a3fa-a4fd2080baf3}\vwifimp
hp psc 1300 series
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: hppsc_1300_series7216
Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: root\swenum
UMBus Root Bus Enumerator
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: root\umbus
Terminal Server Mouse Driver
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: root\rdp_mou
Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: root\rdp_kbd
Composite Bus Enumerator
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: root\compositebus
Microsoft ACPI-Compliant System
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: *pnp0c08
Microsoft Virtual Drive Enumerator Driver
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: root\vdrvroot
Volume Manager
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: root\volmgr
File as Volume Driver
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: root\blbdrive
Microsoft System Management BIOS Driver
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: root\mssmbios
Motherboard resources
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: *pnp0c02
ACPI Fixed Feature Button
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: acpi\fixedbutton
PCI bus
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: *pnp0a03
System board
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: *pnp0c01
ACPI Power Button
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: *pnp0c0c
Microsoft Windows Management Interface for ACPI
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: *pnp0c14
ACPI Thermal Zone
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: acpi\thermalzone
Intel(R) 82802 Firmware Hub Device
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: *int0800
Numeric data processor
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: *pnp0c04
ACPI Lid
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: *pnp0c0d
Programmable interrupt controller
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: *pnp0000
High precision event timer
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: *pnp0103
System timer
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: *pnp0100
Direct memory access controller
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: *pnp0200
System CMOS/real time clock
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: *pnp0b00
Microsoft ACPI-Compliant Embedded Controller
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: *pnp0c09
UMBus Enumerator
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: umb\umbus
HP Mobile Data Protection Sensor
Vendor: Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P.
PnpID: acpi\hpq0004
Intel Processor
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: acpi\genuineintel_-_intel64
Generic volume shadow copy
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: storage\volumesnapshot
USB Video Device
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: usb\class_0e
HP psc 1300 series
Vendor: Hewlett-Packard
PnpID: usb\vid_03f0&pid_3b11&mi_00
Generic volume
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: storage\volume
Microsoft AC Adapter
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: acpi\acpi0003
Microsoft Composite Battery
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: composite_battery
Microsoft ACPI-Compliant Control Method Battery
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: acpi\pnp0c0a
USB Input Device
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: generic_hid_device
Intel® Centrino® Wireless Bluetooth® 3.0 + High Speed Virtual Adapter
Vendor: Intel
PnpID: root\amppal
Intel(R) Centrino(R) Wireless Bluetooth(R) 3.0 + High Speed Adapter
Vendor: Intel
PnpID: usb\vid_8086&pid_0189
Microsoft Bluetooth Enumerator
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: bth\ms_bthbrb
Apple iPhone
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: usb\class_06&subclass_01&prot_01
WPD FileSystem Volume Driver
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: wpdbusenum\fs
F:\
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: wpdbusenum\fs


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Check in your C:\Windows\minidump folder and see if you have dump files. If you do, zip them up and attach them to your post.

I would not recommend ever using online driver updaters. They make errors and drivers rarely need to be updated.

Do not run cleaners and similar tools on a machine that is having problems. It is likely to only make problems worse, and any registry cleaning will simply delete references to things it does not understand, often the things you are trying to fix.

Never use msconfig to make any changes to services. That is what the services console is for.

Did you get an error number on the blue screen? Why that title?


----------



## user22 (Dec 11, 2011)

Here is your updated version of your graphics driver.
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareDownloadIndex?cc=us&lc=en&dlc=en&softwareitem=ob-100032-1


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

*user32:*
What exactly are you trying to accomplish here? You have taken the OP on a wild ride and I don't see that you are any closer to diagnosing the problem.

Using every tool available for no particular reason is not the correct approach to problem-solving.


----------



## chiwawa1183 (Dec 12, 2011)

The content of the dump files are on page 1, my second post.


----------



## user22 (Dec 11, 2011)

Elvandil I have a system I have solved many bsod using this method.And chiwawa the choice is yours if you want help but I am off to sleep.


----------

